# The tree



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

we need to keep this thing together after the session to target some of these legislators....up here Traynor didn't win by much...he was an allie, but now is wavering(towards the Nelson plan)...I think we could send a message come election time....Say next Gov. election we all write in the same fictional person....would a message be sent???? He loses as there was several thousand votes for SPIDERMAN?????

just a thought....


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Absolutely! The etree will only get stronger and more organized.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

If more resident hunters had know about Jon Nelsons real stand he could of lost very easely as his margin was not that great. If all our organizations start targeting some of the Guide and Hospitality supporters they will wake up in a hurry.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Guys, this line of thought is not particularly helpful right now. Everyone knows what happened in Jamestown, and the fact that sportspersons probably played some part in that result. Some of the Republican legislators are less fearful and more ****** about the whole thing. No one will dispute that we're well within our rights to make our voting decisions on a candidate's voting history and stance on issues, but the talk now of targeting unfriendly legislators is going to be counterproductive. You guys will do and say what you want, but this is just my humble opinion and a suggetion based upon what I'm hearing.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I agree with Dan about shelving the political potential of the etree for now. However, the tree does need to be continualy expanded and organized, specificaly for the 2005 session, and beyond. Communication and knowledge will carry the cause forward, and that has been the sportsmens weakness in the past. Bird hunters understand the problem very well, big game folks and fishermen are complacent and need to be drawn into the loop.

Perhaps in the future the tree can be divided by legislative districts, and strenghtened in those where it has fewer subscribers. It takes time. And of course a friendly politican always helps the cause.

There was talk last summer of one state-wide organization for sportsmen that would carry the ball in the legislature, similar to what the boys in South Dakota did. That did not happen. But if we can communicate in advance through the etree, we have painlessly solved some of the problem. A round of cheers for you fellows who worked so hard to get it up and going. And like Fetch says, spread the word about this site and the etree too.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I was thinking today that the etree has been used in a reactive manner; supporting bills favorable to us and defeating bills unfavorable to us. Used very well.

In the future why not use it to *WRITE* bills favorable to us? Outfitters have no problem finding sponsers, so why should we, the moderate majority? If it became neccessary the etree would make a great vehicle for an initated measure to strenghten existing bills. Also at some point of time the Director of NDGF will retire, and could we not make the etree useful in helping the governor appoint the right man for the job? I am sure the governor would appreciate our assistance. Anything to lighten his work load.


----------

